# Had a great day!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

After far too long without running a single train of my own, Gary Olmstead offered to hold a min-meet for myself and our good buddy John Corradini. Gary's layout packs a lot of track into a small space with lots of trestles and bridges. Here's my South American Fairlie pulling a string of Aristo 4-wheel gons with my scratchbuilt caboose in tow. Those are dogs bones in the first two cars to add weight and take a little stress off in the tight turns.












The same train crossing the large bridge on the layout. 










Gary's layout is a series of three coiled loops and the way he manages this in a small space is by having one big grade hidden behind his shed.













Here's Gary checking to make sure my train's going to make it through the long tunnel ok. 











Here's a slightly better view of the big curved trestle at the front of the layout which you can see leads up to the bridge. 









This is the rock section leading up to the trestle and was the first section of cement work done. For a small layout, this one has plenty of photogenic angles. 









This is the rockwork that most people never get a good look at because it's behind the shed. This is my work train entering the downgrade.











As it's been so long since I ran anything, I brought a few favorites. The Fairlie (of course) and this one, "Czarina" built on a Hartland block with a boiler loosely based on a British works engine. 










John brought his Heisler and pulled a number of Bachmann 20'ers. One smooth running machine. 











This last one is from the other side of the trestle as John's train heads to the bridge.
I can't thank Gary enough for for a really great time. I needed to be reminded of why I love this hobby so much. It's nice to have friends.
Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Super cool Chris, and very artistic.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, Gary's layout is quite spectacular. He has a real talent for cement work. I really like your Fairlie. The only one I was familiar with until your post was it's British cousin. I assume it's after a prototype? Nice railroad, modeling, and pictures. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Chris! Great to see you "back in the saddle" again and posting some great photos. Gary has really shown what spectacular scenery you can put into a smaller area! Very nice! AND it's good to see our pal John Corradini out running also.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Yes, Gary's layout has a lot going for it. And it was wonderful to see John running trains again! 
The Fairlie is loosely based on a particular style that was designed for the hot South American temperatures. A number were made in several gauges, from smallish 2'6" gauge locos to large standard gauge brutes. They were all built in England by Avonside, Yorkshire Engine Company, Vulcan Foundry and possibly North British Works. The main differences were the open cab and unique double roof with the open center. They were built in 0-4-0+0-4-0 and 0-6-0+0-6-0 configurations;









There were hundreds of Fairlies built, but the vast majority were built in Britain. The only exceptions that I can recall were some built by German and Russian companies. I'm not counting the Masons or the Pechot-Bourdons. Hmmm... makes me want to start building Fairlies again just talking about them! Hundreds of Fairlies and so little time! 

Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool, and a nice looking layout too. I really like the rock work.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread MADE MY DAY!!!! Good to see ya running again Chris.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chris; 

Great photos and a fine layout. I must confess that when you wrote "dog bones," I started checking the track configuration, THEN I realized you meant those real (chew) bones for a dog in your first two cars! Ho Boy! I've been a model railroader too long!









Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see you back and able to run trains for a while, Chris.... Stuff looks fabulous as usual...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Cool looking layout, and great pictures. When I saw you were hauling dog bones, I thought you were doing it to torture a jack russel or a labrador or both!! Sometimes, we put my yellow lab's squeaky football in a 40 foot gon and watch her try to retrieve it without derailing the train.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a very good day. 
What could be better than running trains with good friends?
Thanks Chris and Gary for making my day.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, it's great to see that you and John could get together at Gary's and enjoy some fun time. It's good to see some inspirational material too. That guy sprawled on the front buffer of the critter was obviously created for that spot and SO perfect. More, please!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see you back at the throttle again.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a great time also, and I would like to thank Chris and John for coming over. I would also like to thank them for giving me the incentive to get my layout cleaned up and operational. I tend to let things lag between meets, and it was good to get outside again.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is some layout. Pictures look great and I love the engines. They really fit in with the layout.


----------

